# Lets see those beautiful Italian cars !



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Anybody that owns or once owned an Italian car post them here!

I will start with 2 Lancia Delta's i previously owned.

This was the 1st one ,a 1.9 TD LX mods: Recaro seats .


























Followed by a 1.9 TD HPE with Zender spoilerkit and Recaro seats










































My pride and joy ,my Alfa 166 204 JTD.


























































Our shopping trolley :thumb:,a small but fun to drive 10 years old Lancia Ypsilon 1.2 16valve 86 bhp.


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

But this was a more common sight...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Pah you just had a bad one


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sure I did I still have a fondness for them even though it was a complete nightmare.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My old GT conversion. Loved that car. Shame it had to go. But I've recycled most of the parts.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My Bravo Sport in Maserati Blue


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

The only Italian cars I have owned have always had 2 seats. 

3 Fiat X1/9s


























A lovely Ferrari F355 GTB









Which recently made way for a Ferrari 360 Spider


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

My Fiat Grande Punto... when it was actually clean :lol:










And I really like this photo, really shows off the gloss


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

My belinda


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

My old girls!!


----------



## meintje (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's my Alfa Romeo 146. Owning it for about 2,5 years now.









By meintje, shot with HP PhotoSmart R707 (V01.00) at 2009-10-09









By meintje, shot with HP PhotoSmart R707 (V01.00) at 2009-10-09

And a nice reflection shot:


----------



## ALFIrE (Oct 17, 2008)

I also had a delta HPE. absolutely loved that car. recaro seats we're the best ever! Also proved to be a strong car... I had a big crash with it, and came out with just some scratches. Police though they we're seeings a ghost ;-)

next car was a fiat barchetta. had some wild times with that. shoudl never have sold it...

following was an alfa 156. again a lovely drive. chiptuned it (1.9 JTD to 136bhp and 312 torque)


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

It's not a Ferrari, but it is Italian


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Some lovely cars here. Here's my 156 GTA, can't see me replacing it for a long time...
































































Cheers

Alan


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Wish this was mine, but its an uncles. Sorry, but it aint clean in these photos. He had to use it for a few days before i saw it. Beautiful car though. And a rare edition Lagos Bleu





































What a dash!










Any more Grales on here?


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Some pics of my baby. Fiat 500 1.2 Sport in Pasodoble Red














































:detailer:

Cyberdog


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Avy ... my old MK1 FIAT Punto Sporting:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/t540avy/DSCF3614.jpg


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## SimonG159 (Jun 29, 2007)

My old 156








and








And my newer but maybe soon to be replaced 159 V6








And


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

great looking car chaps, here mine


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Best car I ever owned, and that includes my Clio 197


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice old girls mate!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_My Alfa GTV 2.0 Lusso from 1997, original photo as Alfa originally intended with black side sills and 16 inch wheels....

I thought I kept my cars clean back then, DW has changed all that.....

Other photo's with colour coded lower bumpers, sills and new 17inch wheels, car had been vandalised and needed a full respray so it made sense to get it all done.... Certainly made the car look lowered, loved this car and never let me down in the 4 1/2 years that I owned it.....:thumb:

_


----------



## simon_punto (Jul 17, 2007)

My Old Punto ( missus has it now)


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My old GTV in Nuvola Blue.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

heres my recently traded GT..


----------



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's my Italian stallion...


----------

